# Seas 27TBFC/G quick mini-review



## blacklabel (Jan 26, 2006)

My first review, just my own opinion!

Past owned tweeters: 

Seas 27TFFNC/G: Nice tweeter, but lacking top end sparkle that made me not like these tweeters. 

LPGs: crossed at 3.15k, lacked on the low end, but had sparkle that i really adored. 

B&G neos: had them crossed at 2.5k and 3.15k, never liked these tweeters at all, too bright didn't like the low end, just a nasty sounding pair of tweeters for me. 

Got the 27TBFC/G in today thanks to ups and madisound. 

HU: 880prs
paired with: Seas P18RNX
Amp: Aura RPM4200 50rms @ 4ohms.
EQ: Flat
Time evaluated: around 25 minutes
Tweeters pointed on access in the A-pillar. 

I am loving these tweeters, you can cross them at various points from 1.25k all the way to 5k, no distortion at all. They are by far the best tweeters that i have owned. For a metal driver, they are smooth on the low end and have the perfect top sparkle that i was looking for. With having owned the Seas 27TFFNC/G in the past and not really liking those, i was a little bit apprehensive at first. Once I got the 27TBFC/Gs in the car, they took all of that away. Me knowing that it was a large format tweeter, they were a little bigger than i expected, but that is not problem. You could run these with just about any mids that you wanted. 

If I had to rank these tweeters: 
1. Seas 27TBFC/G
2. LPG 25NFA
3. Seas 27TFFNC/G
4. B&G Neo3


----------



## POLKAT (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for the review!

I would love to give some large format tweeters a try but I am lost as to how to install them properly and make them look halfway decent. How are you getting these in your a-pillars? Are you fiberglassing?


----------



## blacklabel (Jan 26, 2006)

yes, i will be glassing them in the a-pillar.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Glad to see another person taking large formats to the car!

Those Seas are great units. It's amazing how much better their performance is relative to other competition, especially in the price range. Keep us posted on your install! I'd love to see pictures of a large format glassed into an A-pillar!  (and hope they perform well in that location too, as I've never tried that myself)


----------



## scubaroy (Jan 13, 2007)

I'd love to see some pics of large format tweeters in A pillar also, my lpg broke and unsure if I want to put in another or try putting some large seas ones in


----------



## slow2.2sonoma (Jul 9, 2006)

I wonder how these would fair against the Hiquphons that everyone seems to like. We should have an official large format tweeter test/review


----------



## Tempe (Jun 3, 2005)

I have considered these for some time. I have also looked at the 22 mm version as this tweeter's FRG shows it mellows out at its topend, whereas the 22 mm version extends to 30k. Being that I ultimately want to mate my next tweeter with an 8" midwoofer lowend extension is a huge priority. The 22 mm version appears to play pretty damned low given what it is, but it does not have a tuned rear chamber, whereas the 27 mm version DOES have one.

Thanks for the insight on an uncommonly used tweeter for autosound!

T


----------



## Finleyville (Jun 17, 2005)

I have used this tweeter in this design. It is my favorite tweet to date. I like it better than my RS28. I agree with Chasm's critiques. A fantastic tweet for the price.


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey chasm, any updates for us. I'm thinking about going with the 27TBFC/G tweets in A-pillars myself. Any pics would be great!!!!


----------



## blacklabel (Jan 26, 2006)

not really....i am just finishing up on the mounting of the tweeters with the a-pillars. i am taking too long with project, only b/c my life is crazy right now. i never have time to do anything anymore. my father has commented on the length of this project, himself. tonight, more than likely, i will put the a pillars back in and see how they aim. then on with fiberglassing.


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

cool. let us know what you think of them when you get them in. Also, if you could take some pics , it would be great.


----------

